# Beine verlängern



## PeriBanu (14. Mai 2006)

Hey, könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, suche schon überall ein ausführliches und verständliches T., wie man die Beine mit PS Cs2 verlängern kann, aber so ,dass es noch total natürlich aussieht.......

Mit diesem Verflüssigen, komm ich nämlich überhaupt nicht klar!

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also ich würd einfqach mal mit dem rechteck die Beine Auswählen und an die Position schieben wo du sie haben willst nun noch die Knie in der Mite positionieren und dann gehts ans retuschieren. Auswahl-, Stempel und diese neuen Retuschewerkzeuge sind deine Freunde.
Der Rest ist halt Übung. Grundsätzlich mußt du nur die Fehlenden Stellen kopieren und verstetzen und halt so retuschieren das man keinen Unterschied erkennt.

Gruß und gute Nacht


----------



## Hektik (15. Mai 2006)

Warum nicht einfach transformieren? Sooo viel länger sollen sie nicht werden, oder?

Auswahl um die Beine, strg+t, nach unten vergrößern, enter, fertig


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Mai 2006)

Beim Transformieren wird halt interpoliert (heißt Qualitätsverlust mit Einhergang einer Weichzeichnung), und die Proportionen stimmen nicht mehr. Aber die sollen ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr stimmen  .
Ist halt eine Qualitätsfrage.

Gruß und angenehme Nacht noch.


----------



## oscarr (19. Mai 2006)

Ich würde als erstes eine Auswahl für Unterschenkel und Fuss erstellen. Diese dann transformieren und nach unten verschieben. Jetzt eine Neue Eben darunter erstellen und mit Pinsel und Pippette den enstandenen Zwischenraum so gut es geht ausmalen. Jetzt wird unter bezug auf allen Ebenen dieser Zwischenraum mit dem Stempel bearbeitet. _Transparete Pixel _schützen hilft da auch. 

Lad doch mal dein Bild hoch. Dann kann man das schnell mal anschaulich zeigen!


----------

